# Went plant collecting in Kansas today... help ID



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry for the bad pics. I was too lazy to get out my nice camera. 

I was hoping that this would be Ammannia latifolia, but i think it might be Ammannia coccinea? I remember seeing one purple flower on it before i trimmed it, which what lead me to believe that it was not A. latifolia.


















I think this is the same Ammannia species. What causes this intense hot-pink coloration? It looks very sickly...









Persicaria hydropiperoides?









Another Persicaria species maybe? No idea which one though... this one is a big plant.









Don't know if this is even aquatic... Proserpinaca species maybe? Just taking a wild guess.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What color were the petals? Be specific... 

I don't think that's hydropiperoides, but I can't say what it is for sure either. 

Last one is a shoot from a willow.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> Last one is a shoot from a willow.


Ahaha... that's embarrassing. Can you tell that i'm from the desert yet?

From what i remember, the flowers were a lavender-pink color, similar to this: http://www.southeasternflora.com/images/medium/Ammannia_coccinea_13764_500.jpg
I really wish i had taken a picture because i'm not completely sure if i'm remembering correctly. I may just have to plant them in my emersed setup and see if i can get another flower out of them.

Any guesses on what plant #3 could be?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

3rd is probably the same species, just on its way out.

_A. robusta_ should have light pink petals, _A. coccinea_ with intense reddish purple ones. You are well out of range for _A. latifolia_.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry, i meant this one when i was referring to the 3rd plant: http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo149/inotacarnivore/P1000644.jpg

I bet it is Ammannia coccinea, because i remember the petals being more light purple/light pink than vibrant red... but i will have to get it to flower again to be sure. Any info on whether or not either of those species can be kept submerged successfully?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, a Persicaria. Impossible to say which. 

I have not had good success with A. coccinea. It does grow, but never produces side shoots. Ever. And if it reaches the surface, it will shoot back up if you replant it. YMMV


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

The 5th photo is probably Persicaria amphibia in its intermediate stage between aquatic and terrestrial. If you searched the area nearby, I bet you would find the terrestrial and/or aquatic forms as well. I've seen all three forms on the same rhizome.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Flew back home yesterday afternoon and planted some of the stems in my emersed tank. I noticed that a couple of the buds had opened up over night. A. robusta i assume?









P. amphibia would make sense for plant #3. I did a quick google image search and i remember seeing some plants that were directly in the lake that had long stems and floating leaves like the ones on google images. I never would have thought that something like that would be a Persicaria species!

I also found what i believe is Ludwigia peploides in another lake. The leaves were floating on the surface of the water, with the stem planted underwater.









Is this the same species (L. peploides), just in a more terrestrial form?









????


----------

